# Classical music forums,Facebook and other mediums.



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

While I like this forum a great deal and enjoy the posts, I admit to having a love affair with Facebook and instant messaging/posting. Do any of you use Facebook or Yahoo for classical chat and/or discussion or stay here?? I belong to a few FB groups that relate to music but find I like the IM and chat feature to talk in real time. 
What do you prefer as for keeping up with classical music in such formats?

BTW... if any here are into Facebook and want to chat about music,etc,please feel free to add me on your list!!

James Donald Ross

https://www.facebook.com/james.d.ross.3


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I post my transfers of historical performances from 78rpm disks in my Facebook album...

https://www.facebook.com/swworth

photos > albums > classical music


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't really got into facebook and rarely used twitter. Forums are good for detailed discussion. For general chat than a chat room somewhere perhaps, though all that probably started on IRC.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I am a member of a couple of Wagner groups on Facebook, but I don't show up there now as much as I used to before discovering this forum.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I don´t use FB, though I have an account. It´s partly for political reasons. And it´s conquering people´s whole existence too much.

I´ve noticed they have some (very, very quiet) fan pages of obscure composers though.

Twitter: out of the question!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

handlebar said:


> While I like this forum a great deal and enjoy the posts, I admit to having a love affair with Facebook and instant messaging/posting. Do any of you use Facebook or Yahoo for classical chat and/or discussion or stay here?? I belong to a few FB groups that relate to music but find I like the IM and chat feature to talk in real time.
> What do you prefer as for keeping up with classical music in such formats?
> 
> BTW... if any here are into Facebook and want to chat about music,etc,please feel free to add me on your list!!
> ...


I use facebook to chat to friends about opera. I 'like' lots of organisations & singers 'musician/band' pages to get their updates & news. I'm a member of an opera group which is mainly for singers but fans can join as well. You have to be invited to join though.

Have sent you a friend request


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I read somewhere - dunno if it's true - that MySpace, Twitter and Facebook are merging to form a new social site called MyTwitFace...


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a Facebook account but usually just read through others' posts - don't post much myself. I like it less and less with each passing day. So much of it is just such utter crashing banality and solipsism, and the ignorant reactionary right-wing political posts (I live in a "red" state, so there's a lot of them) drive me up the frickin' wall. I've "liked" many of my favorite musicians and composers on my profile, but I don't participate in any discussions there. Haven't really seen many.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sudonim said:


> I have a Facebook account but usually just read through others' posts - don't post much myself. I like it less and less with each passing day. So much of it is just such utter crashing banality and solipsism, and the ignorant reactionary right-wing political posts (I live in a "red" state, so there's a lot of them) drive me up the frickin' wall. I've "liked" many of my favorite musicians and composers on my profile, but I don't participate in any discussions there. Haven't really seen many.


Well just 'unfriend' or block the people who annoy you. I'm quite ruthless. If any of my fb friends start ranting about politics or religion then they get the chop.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I let them rant about anything they want to. You gotta be tolerant after all  And if they are my friends, their views are also similar to mine.

Honestly I don't get all this social network bashing. It's just a tool after all, and it entirely depends on us, how we use it. I think the more such tools (Internet, social networks, etc.) become available to us over time, the more it is up to our personal responsibility and discipline to make good use of them.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm pretty active on facebook. Easy and great way to communicate with friends at any time. Especially if their mobile phones are synced! I would miss out on a lot of fun things without it.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> I'm pretty active on facebook. Easy and great way to communicate with friends at any time. Especially if their mobile phones are synced! I would miss out on a lot of fun things without it.


How do you sync mobile phones?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Kieran said:


> How do you sync mobile phones?


I ment syncing it to facebook. If i write to someone on facebook, they get a message on their phone.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> I ment syncing it to facebook. If i write to someone on facebook, they get a message on their phone.


Ah right, sorry. Instant communication, eh?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Ah right, sorry. Instant communication, eh?


Oh yes! Gotta love it.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a love/hate relationship with FB, but I do find it very useful for keeping up with performers and performing groups and venues. The extent of my interactivity, however, is generally limited to "likes" and the occasional comment. 

I also use it to annoy my friends by "checking in" during intermission from various musical events. Actually, I imagine in years to come those check-ins will amount to a nice concert/performance diary of sorts.

Surprisingly, at age 83, the conductor Loren Maazel maintains an active and interesting Facebook presence. I don't know if it's him or a PR intern doing the actual postings, but they do have a sincere ring to them.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I was addicted to Facebook but now I'm addicted to TC instead. Progress of a sort...

Taggart & I have a FB page which we use solely for music: YouTube clips, photos of composers etc. But we don't have many Friends who have opted to be on it. I do have a Friend that I met on a violinist forum, plus my violin teacher, which is useful. 

I have 'liked' FB music sites, so get their latest news & discoveries on my newsfeed. And when Fiddle Guru sets me a new piece, I download a clip to hear how it sounds. Sometimes I pick up folk tunes from these clips without the dots. Great fun.

The key to my enjoyment of my non-music FB page is that I have only 27 Friends, half of them family, the other half school friends that actually I traced through FB or through Friends Reunited. We reminisce about life in York & post photos. 

What's not to like?


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

talking in real time makes me incredibly anxious. The new "seen" function has only worsened those anxieties. I prefer forums and email communication, because I'm able to take time, think, and write larger more interesting inputs to conversations. I do use facebook to connect with people I know, because I love connecting with the musicians I am friends with. Networking is useful when you're in something like the music world, because sometimes it's all about meeting mutual friends, hearing when shows happen, and being a part of the community--social networking in particular helps with this a _lot_.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Should be other "media"


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't use Facebook. I prefer the forum format for music discussion. Sometimes I post book reviews (or rather links to them) on Twitter.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Sudonim said:


> I have a Facebook account but usually just read through others' posts - don't post much myself. I like it less and less with each passing day. So much of it is just such utter crashing banality and solipsism, and the ignorant reactionary right-wing political posts (I live in a "red" state, so there's a lot of them) drive me up the frickin' wall. I've "liked" many of my favorite musicians and composers on my profile, but I don't participate in any discussions there. Haven't really seen many.


Indeed, Facebook is swarming with trolling and people with something to prove. I have "refined" out those who are especially prone to engage in pointless arguments, and those people who are no longer a part of my life. Still, it allows me to keep in touch with acquaintances whose successes make me glad, but with whom I'm not on close enough terms to keep in contact by the telephone.

I use my Facebook profile primarily to post about music. Still, I find TC to be a far richer pasture for musical sharing and discussion.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Internet communication I think can be great, it links you up with like minded-people, and people can't judge you on such a shallow basis as they can in real life based on how you look or any prejudices and assumptions they may have.

Things like twitter and facebook though seem to link you up with people who you don't really have any shared interest with, they just happen to be a friend of a friend for instance. It becomes more about how many followers you have when all I'm interested in is good discussion rather than getting some kind of status or sending out information about the banalities of life.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

starry said:


> Internet communication I think can be great, it links you up with like minded-people, and people can't judge you on such a shallow basis as they can in real life based on how you look or any prejudices and assumptions they may have.


Have we been using the same internet?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

starry said:


> Internet communication I think can be great, it links you up with like minded-people, and people can't judge you on such a shallow basis as they can in real life based on how you look or any prejudices and assumptions they may have.


such as based on which composer you find under/overrated? 

I severely dislike FB. The amount of times people _absolutely_ have to check someone's new status ...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Facebook is vital for me to keep acquaintances and even real friends abreast of whatever stuff I'm doing now and then in the illustration world and to promote the products thereof. I also use it to ask deep philosophical questions, like why in US restaurants can you get endless coffee and iced tea refills but never ever hot tea refills. Serious stuff like that. 

But I cannot abide instant chat. I have that feature turned off. If I wanted to chat I'd pick up the phone. Far better to have a moment to think about what to ask, or how to respond. I can put my foot in my mouth in a far less nerve racking way on forums.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

handlebar said:


> While I like this forum a great deal and enjoy the posts, I admit to having a love affair with Facebook and instant messaging/posting. Do any of you use Facebook or Yahoo for classical chat and/or discussion or stay here?? I belong to a few FB groups that relate to music but find I like the IM and chat feature to talk in real time.
> What do you prefer as for keeping up with classical music in such formats?
> 
> BTW... if any here are into Facebook and want to chat about music,etc,please feel free to add me on your list!!
> ...


Honestly I don't really like Facebook at all. Microsoft needs to improve their API's and interface and design.

On the other hand, I use chating on our talkClassical TinyChat group which is bliss. Real time ACTUAL discussion about the pieces and jokes as well... it's like going to a wonderful concert where you can have fun, have nerdy parties, and relax to some true variety of music that internet radios aren't going to have.

And TC is the best place to be. Lots of provocative discussions keep my fingers rather nimble and my exercise plenty aglore.


----------

